# Looks swollen today ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Could she be getting ready to kid she looks swollen today but I haven't seen any discharge and she's due anytime !!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a pic from bout a m


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a pic from a month ago and tday


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is her udder tight and shiny? That has always been the most reliable indication that a doe is about to kid for me. 

She looks like she's going to kid today to me, have you tried feeling her ligaments?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I tried to feel her ligaments this morning but am new to goats so not sure if i was doing it correctly to me they were still there still hard but very wide spread if that makes sense comparing her to a 7 mo old doe and how hers felt very close together her udder is small but bigger than before her previous owners said she would fill up right before birth so assuming that's what she's gonna do cause it aint big like most on this forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wide is good. The more you can make a C around the spin with your finger and thumb the more broken down she is. But the only real way to know when, is to have a solid due date. There is a +/- of a few days to sometimes as much as 10-14 days late. You are officially on baby watch  Next just watch for her to start nesting and being more talkative.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is certainly getting closer.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks nothing happing in the barn yet still quiet for now !! Ill check ligs again in the morning around 6 hopefully ill be able to tell a differance I'm afraid she will have them when I'm sleeping ;-(


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No she will wait till like 11:30 pm before she starts and then make you wait till 4:am before she has em


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah probably so ill have to go check on her again soon can't stand the thought of going to bed and missing it ;-) I've stayed up all night delivering puppy's so it wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last I'd just hate not being there if she needs me ;-)


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I think she's gonna make me wait forever lol I been checking on her constantly I took the other does out of her pen so now she grumbles all the time I'm sure she misses them but was also a bully to them so was worried how shed be when the baby got here so moved them 
I checked her ligaments again and instead of being spread like they were they appear closer theN they were and still firm but she acts odd still has hay in the feeder and usually she's a pig with it Lol not sure if the talking is from labor or missing the other goats she wasnt being vocal before


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Since she was so swollen on the 5 th she has done nothing since and is back to normal I'm beginning to think she isn't prego but my husband and others say she is what do you all think


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder looks to be one of a dry doe.... if she'll allow it, you can feel for late term kids by pushing gently inward on her right while you have your other palm on her belly just in front of her udder, there is no mistaking the movement of a kid.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok ill try to feel for one she absolutely does not like her belly or anything back there touched but ill give it a shot I've been working with her since I got her but she still don't like to be petted much at all ;-(


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I finnaly was able to push in under her belly on the right side and defiantly felt movement ;-) I sure hope it was a baby she wouldn't let me feel for long and it felt like a baby to me so now it's still a waiting game still no udder development happing if any just a little looks the size of a soft ball


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I think she has awhilr to go, check ligs every day and when her udder fills, then you can start losing sleep. Lol


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks I had about given up on her being pregnant till I felt the movement and paitently waiting is not a virtue I do we'll with lol
I've had her since aug 3 rd and she hasn't been with a buck at my place so and they thought she bred the first of April but obviously she Diddnt so hopefully in the next 3 or 4 weeks something will change lol


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally her udder is getting bigger and she looks a lil swollen today what do ya all think


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Another


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Pic


----------

